
MetraLabs Tory – inventory robot scans RFID while roaming a store - jamespitts
http://www.rfidjournal.com/articles/view?14057/
======
jamespitts
See it in action in this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGTkL_gacvU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGTkL_gacvU)

